# Follow up consultation this week - help re questions to ask!



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all

I've got my follow up appt this week and I want. Some questions to ask!

My main one will be why!!?? But she won't be able to answer that I'm sure...

I'm not going to be going back there for my next cycle but I want to gain insight so that incas share it with a new clinic!

What would it have u asked in this situation?
I'm waiting for amh and fsh results to come back ( nearly two weeks from gp I should have just paid and been done with it!!) so that will also be a big question and factor....

Thanks ladies!!!


----------



## angelica_wales (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi Blueestone

You might find this thread useful :

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=283000.0

Without knowing your history it's difficult to advise but hopefully you'll get some ideas in Agates file

Good luck

Angelica 
xx


----------

